# Algae identification?



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm guessing (but totally new to this so don't know for sure), that this is hair algae? It's on the peacock boss on a "tree" in my tank.

If it is, suggestions for rectification?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

It looks like dead hair algae. I get hair algae outbreaks at times and I dose with Excel to get rid of it and it turns red or white when it dies in my tanks


----------

